# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Tuyển dụng >  Cần tuyển kỹ sư cơ khí và nhân viên kinh doanh

## trandai87

Công ty TNHH máy và thiết bị Thuận Thành CẦN TUYỂN GẤP:
👉02 Nhân viên kinh doanh (ưu tiên biết kỹ thuật, tiếng trung)
Mô tả công việc: tìm kiếm khách hàng mới, liên hệ khách hàng cũ, triển khai kế hoạch bán hàng
Công việc cụ thể trao đổi khi phỏng vấn
Yêu cầu: 
- Có kinh nghiệm làm NVKD từ 1 năm trở lên, am hiểu về máy móc, thiết bị, cơ khí, tự động hóa, nhiệt tình, yêu thích công việc KD, có phương tiện đi lại.
- Có khả năng đi công tác
- Ưu tiên đã có khách hàng cũ.
Lương: thỏa thuận và được hưởng các đãi ngộ khác sẽ trao đổi khi phỏng vấn.
👉 02 Nhân viên kỹ thuật (ưu tiên có chút ít kiến thức về marketting)
Mô tả công việc: 
- Tư vấn kỹ thuật, lắp đặt, sửa chữa, bảo trì máy móc gia công cơ khí cho khách hàng.
- Làm việc độc lập, thành thạo chuyên môn.
- Công việc cụ thể trao đổi khi phỏng vấn
Yêu cầu: 
- Tốt nghiệp đại học, cao đẳng chuyên ngành cơ khí chế tạo máy hoặc tự động hóa.
- Có kinh nghiệm về sửa chữa máy móc (am hiểu về điện, phần cơ và thủy lực)
- Có phương tiện đi lại.
- Có khả năng đi công tác
- Lương: thỏa thuận theo năng lực và kinh nghiệm làm việc.
- Quyền lợi được hưởng:
Công ty đóng BHXH, nghỉ lễ, tết theo quy định của nhà nước. Môi trường làm việc vui vẻ, thân thiện.
Thời gian làm việc : 8h00-1700, từ thứ 2 đến thứ 6, thứ 7 và chủ nhật nghỉ.
Liên hệ:
Lưu Thu Thủy
Điện thoại: 0936260186 (Mình sinh năm 1985 cho dễ xưng hô nhé).
Đ/C: P704-Tòa nhà Toyota 315 Trường Chinh-Thanh Xuân-HN
Ứng viên quan tâm gửi CV trước về địa chỉ mail: thuanthanhvn@ttcmec.vn. Chỉ liên hệ hẹn phỏng vấn với ứng viên đạt yêu cầu.
Cụ thể tìm hiểu về máy móc tham khảo tại website công ty: http://www.ttcmec.vn
Trân trọng cảm ơn các bạn đã đọc thông tin nhé.

----------


## vinametvn

Thớt cho mình hỏi chưa nhận được bằng cấp có xin làm được không nhỉ

----------


## trandai87

> Thớt cho mình hỏi chưa nhận được bằng cấp có xin làm được không nhỉ


em cứ liên hệ trực tiếp với số đt đó em. Bằng cấp là giấy thông hành sơ qua, thực tế làm sẽ quyết định

----------


## haihieptruong

Công ty Giám định, định giá và dịch vụ kỹ thuật Bảo Tín 
Điạ chỉ 223 Đội Cấn, Ba Đình, Hà Nội 
Cẩn tuyển:

1. Kỹ sư cơ khí (thành thạo phần mềm solidwork, cadcam)
2. Kỹ sư hàng hải (máy, boong)
3. Kỹ sư tốt nghiệp các trường giao thông, xây dựng, thủy lợi

Các bạn quan tâm gửi hồ sơ về haihieptruong@gmailcom. Điện thoại: 0985801919

----------

